# concrete pour on top of brick stoop



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've seen patios formed up with brick walls and a concrete pour on top with a nice lip (not flat to the brick). How do they do that? Is it typically a 4" pour? 

Can it be done for a brick stoop? It seems the hardest part would be getting a clean line between the concrete and brick riser for the next step. I've usually used brick pavers for the steps but looking at options :thumbsup:


----------

